# Animated movie on LOTR



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 8, 2001)

I just saw the worst ever version of a tolkien book displayd the disney version of LOTR. It offend me alot. like they replaced Legolas with glorifindel how awful


----------



## Kementari (Sep 8, 2001)

*shivers* Don't remind me of that film... It ends at Helms Deep! That says enough! And the Balrog looks like a bull!

I saw the animated hobbit movie too. I was alot better, the songs were pretty bad though...


----------



## Talierin (Sep 8, 2001)

Bashki should be shot for making that thing.......... the Balrog wearing slippers! Ha! A good and funny review of the movie is: http://flyingmoose.org/tolksarc/bakshi/bakshi.htm

There is one other movie I know of, besides Bashki and the hobbit one, and that's the one by Rankin / Bass. It's actually in two parts, the Fellowship of the Ring, and the Return of the King. I've only seen the first one though. Let's just say it's got some really awful singing in it........


----------



## ReadWryt (Sep 8, 2001)

Disney never made any Tolkien Films. They indeed had at one time owned the rights to make The Lord of the Rings, but dragged their feet about it and lost the rights. Thus "Black Cauldren" was born in the wake of Ralph Bakshi's travesty. Ever notice that when Galadriel looks straight at you she looks like a FISH?

Actually the worst aspect in my mind about that film, aside from the score sounding like someone crammed an orchestra into a closet, is that it was marketed as an "Animated" movie. In fact it was filmed in Black and White with Actors and then Drawn Over (Rotoscoped) with the voices supplied later...

So far as I know the only things that Rankin and Bass ever did were "The Hobbit" and "The return of the King", the latter of which is being released on DVD in 3 days on the 11th...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 9, 2001)

I couldn't finish it it was soooo pathetic. my friend rented it and she like turned it off cause i kept complaining


----------



## Telchar (Sep 10, 2001)

A friend of mine has it, it's horrible! If you haven't read the book before you see that movie you probably wount read it after you've seen it..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 11, 2001)

I agree with u even if you are a dwarf


----------



## Telchar (Sep 12, 2001)

lol  As shown in LoTR, an Elf and a Dwarf may be friend..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 12, 2001)

yes we can wanna start so we dont end up killing eachother on the battle thingy


----------



## ReadWryt (Sep 12, 2001)

The Rankin/Bass "Return of the King" probably wouldn't have offended me so much if it didn't have Orcs singing that song "Where there's a Whip, there's a way.".


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 12, 2001)

that sounds half amusing


----------



## Macarion (Sep 28, 2001)

I can acctually sit through Bakshi's LOTR. Maybe the reason I didn't think it was that bad was because I went into it *expecting* to hate it with a passion, but it ended up being so-so for me.

As far as the Rankin/Bass version of ROTK, I was on the verge of suicide. I could not sit through that crap.

--Macarion


----------



## Chippy (Sep 30, 2001)

well i haven't seen it so i can't say anything..

but it sounds bad...


----------



## Uminya (Sep 30, 2001)

I thought the Hobbit/RotK versions weren't that bad, at least as far as the animation. The Bakshi "LotR" was way too dark, and when there was brightness, there was either too much of it, or it was at the wrong time. The hobbits in the Hobbit/RotK looked very 'hobbitlike' although they didn't really look realistic, and the Gollum looked very sneaky, but I don't think he would have really looked like that.


----------



## Macarion (Oct 1, 2001)

Acctually, now that you mentioned how "Hobbit-like" the Hobbits in ROTK were, it jogged an old question for me. Why is Sam the fatest Hobbit in every version of LOTR? He's the one who does all the labor, one would think he'd be the thinnest Hobbit. Well, whatever.

--Macarion


----------



## scott (Oct 5, 2001)

*Animation*

Don't you mean they replaced Glorfindel with Legolas?

Smeagol was good on it though. I think the worst thing about it was the way they chopped and changed to different scenes without a conclusion to any of them.

I mean if you going to make a film for God's sake FINISH IT!!! I'm sure Disney isn't short of a quid or two.


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 5, 2001)

I think he meant to, but everyone hated the first one so much he didn't want to lose all the money he would by attempting to make a sequal.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 6, 2001)

muhahahaha! makes sense. it wasn't that bad if you seriously ignored all the minor inaccuacies.


----------



## Luna (Dec 1, 2001)

*animated LOTR*

I rented the animated version of LOTR tonight--though I've seen it years ago---rented it so my son could get an idea of what the story is about, since the books are a bit above his comprehension. What do any of you think of the animated movie (1978)? I was thinking maybe P. Jackson should've watched it a few times so he could see how much better it is to stick to the original story. As I saw it, this movie was pretty much right on with the book.


----------



## Orin (Dec 2, 2001)

*Bashki's LOTR*

I enjoyed it. Saw it Twice when it first came out. But then again, I was a little younger, and a little stupider. Maybe i need to see it again.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 2, 2001)

You might need to, here's a question!

Why is Glorifindel always kicked out!!! 
First Legolas now arwen! why???


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 2, 2001)

Probably because he's considered a minor character with an unoriginal role. I would disagree, of course, but that's probably their logic...


----------



## Telchar (Dec 3, 2001)

And they save some money by removing a character.. And they might think that just to introduce an character that only will be in the movie for less than 5 minutes will cause confusion among the audience..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 3, 2001)

Telch, you make it sound really funny! Those are all mainly good points,somewhat like the ones i thought up. 

Glor, is not a minor character, he's a noldorian prince, what could atall possibly be wrong or minor with that???


----------



## Diabless (Jan 22, 2002)

*Animated Version?*

I saw 5 minutes of it when I was little.
Is it worth seeing. I have read the Trilogy.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 22, 2002)

Its dire!! But kind of funny too. And wierd. Sam is hysterical. I think it has to go into the 'so bad its good' category IMHO


----------



## JeffF. (Jan 30, 2002)

*When it first came out...*

...I went to see it many times. I still watch it often. In fact i think the script for it is closer to the book that PJ's version. Obviously there is less dialogue in a two hour movie covering half of LOTR than a three hour movie covering 1/3 but what dialogue there is is very close to the book.

There are some memorable scenes, the Nazgul in Bree (which it seems to me that PJ was so inspired by that he included a version of it in his own movie--in the book you get the definite impression that the bad guys in the hobbit's room were Bill Fermy and his Southron buddies, not Nazgul), the chase of Frodo by the Black Riders before the ford of Rivendell, the fight with Gandalph and the Balrog, and the running Uruks with Merry and Pippin are some of my favorites. 

The main problem is that there is no sequel. There is another animated movie Return of the King that basically covers the second half of LOTR (leaving a significant gap however) but its animation is by the same people who did the movie The Hobbit so it is very children oriented and is an inadequate follow-on to Bakshi's film. Another thing that bothered me was the many scenes where the animation consists of film of real people being colored over. It's tacky and there is too much of it. 

For many years though, Bakshi's film was the only visualization available for Middle Earth. As such it helped sustain my interest and love of the stories of ME. Needless to say as soon as PJ's version comes out on DVD Bakshi's will be replaced in my heart but I'll still keep it as a reminder of the past (and it will make me appreciate Pj's version more).


----------



## Mayberry (Feb 3, 2002)

*LOTR's Cartoon Versions*

Your thoughts on Ralph Bakshi's LOTR's movie are a lot like what my parents thought about it. My Father felt that it was better than the Rankin Bass cartoons, but thought that Bakshi could have done better. (He loved "Wizards.")

I saw the Rankin Bass "Hobbit" and "Return of the King" about nine years ago. I definitely didn't like the way that the Mirkwood Elves were drawn. They had weird butts, snarly faces and looked like green Smurfs that had been stretched by an Orc torture device. Elrond of Rivendell had stars circling his head all of the time like Sauron had just smacked him or something. It looked goofy. Eowyn seemed to come out of no where, too.

Ralph Bakshi's version was disappointing because it ended and no sequel was ever made. What's up with that?


----------



## Halasían (Oct 23, 2021)

Mayberry said:


> Ralph Bakshi's version was disappointing because it ended and no sequel was ever made. What's up with that?


In a word... 'Cost'.
I saw this at a theater when it came out, and it was... well, what it was.
The portrayal of the Rohirrim pretty good, and I did like the Orcs.


----------



## Elisha (Oct 24, 2021)

I started watching Bakshi's Return of the King recently (I've never watched any of the other animated versions). But, as soon as Sam started pronouncing Cirith Ungol as "Sirith Ungul" instead of the correct pronunciation of "Kirith oongol" I could go no further and had to stop wartching.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 24, 2021)

Elisha 1913 said:


> I started watching Bakshi's Return of the King recently (I've never watched any of the other animated versions). But, as soon as Sam started pronouncing Cirith Ungol as "Sirith Ungul" instead of the correct pronunciation of "Kirith oongol" I could go no further and had to stop wartching.


What? You didn't get to hear the song 'Frodo of the Nine Fingers'??? 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 26, 2021)

Elisha 1913 said:


> Bakshi's Return of the King


Wait, what?


----------



## Elisha (Oct 26, 2021)

Halasían said:


> What? You didn't get to hear the song 'Frodo of the Nine Fingers'??? 😄


I did see that part. I actually liked it a bit. The part where Sam rescues Frodo from Cirith Ungol is after.


----------

